# Chandler looks healthy in Team USA scrimmage



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> This run with Team USA, which Tyson Chandler hopes takes him all the way to Turkey for the World Championships, could be just the thing the the 7-foot-1 center stung by injuries the past two seasons needs to jumpstart his upcoming season with the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> The Mavs will like what they saw Saturday night out of their bearded center as Chandler scored 13 points and added nine rebounds in the first Team USA scrimmage in Las Vegas. Chandler's White team, lead by Kevin Durant''s 28 points, ousted the Blue squad, 114-96. Chandler was 6-of-6 from the floor, mostly throwing down two-handed jams.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4670348/chandler-looks-healthy-in-team-usa-scrimmage


----------

